# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  All Day Awarenesss Tips

## Baron Samedi

Hello, Dreamers.

This is an addendum to KingYoshi's tutorial. I have been practicing ADA for several years, and I called it Lucid Living. The concept is actually very Bhuddistic. (Elightenment = Awareness.)

I am cross-posting this from an old thread I wrote called Tips on Lucid Living which got infested with trolls back in the day when trolls were allowed to run amuck on DV, so I am re-posting it here.

I thank KingYoshi and Naiya for all they have taught us.  :smiley: 

These ideas are based on different beliefs systems integrate lucid dreaming into their religion, some Don Juan ideas, and on personal experience.

These are things to do in Waking Life.

1) Ponder the illusory nature of life.

2) Consider how dreams are like waking life, and waking life like dreams.

3) Ponder the possibility of the dream world being a real place.

5) Wonder if you could be seeing other real people in dreams.

6) Visualize what you would do if you could do anything.

7) Do nothing and everything.

8) Maintain awareness. Turn off the autopilot, and do everything deliberately. Breathe, walk, eat, sit, stand, drink in awareness.

9) Force yourself to always have good posture. This is actually a great feat. This will give you amazing awareness.

10) Ponder how which laws in dreaming apply to waking life.

11) Be in the moment. Whatever you do, do just that one thing, and nothing else. This will give you amazing awareness and focus.

12) Do not be amazed, said Jesus. Remain calm. If you become too amazed, adrenaline will course through your veins, and you will wake up.

13) When you are listening, only listen. Focus on your awareness going to the back of your head.

14) Teach others about lucid dreaming. Teachers always learn more than students. When teaching focus your awareness to the third eye.

15) When neither teaching or listening, bring your awareness to your crown.

16) Take a full deep exhale and inhale with every breath. This is a great feet, and will amazingly increase your awareness.

17) Look at everything. Look at everything you see, but don't focus on one thing too much. This is will transfer over to lucid dreaming. This will also increase your awareness. You will begin to notice things you have never seen.

18) Listen to everything. Listen to as many conversations as you can simultaneously in a crowded room. Focus on one. Next make it all background noise. Listen to sounds far. Become so quiet, you can hear your own heartbeat.

19) Touch everything. It's best to do this in the forest so people won't think you're a nutjob. Touch everything, and notice the temperature, and texture.

20) Walk around with your eyes closed. This will increase the awareness of the other senses.

21) Don't watch TV.

22) Think about where you would go, if you could go anywhere, even if the place was not real.

23) When someone begins to argue with you, listen to them so hard, they are forced to quit arguing. This goes against your nature, and will increase awareness.

24) Do the thing that you are afraid to do in waking life.

25) Keep life new. Do new things. Try new foods. Meet new people. Always say yes if you can if someone invites you to do something new.

26) Do the most fun things in life as much as you can.

27) Meditate.

28) Be aware of others' energy. Learn how to avoid negative energy. Gravitate toward positive energy. This I call the "energy sense." Learn to cultivate it. Someone that gives you the creeps is negative energy. People that make you feel good without saying or doing anything have positive energy.

29) Ponder the possibility of everything and nothing being true.

30) Do a reality check every time you wake up, and every time you walk through a door. Every time you do an RC, say, I am dreaming.

----------


## kenietz

I will break the 'no comments' on this thread  :smiley: 

I have read all tips and what i wanna say is: Nomad, you might have called the thread "Living a good life tips" !!
Which kind of make sense, to have a good dream one needs a good life.

----------


## Cubellius

Wow nice tips, I have mostly been doing only #8 after reading KingYoshi's tutorial, but this expands on it nicely.

----------

